# Boost Python and Eclipse PyDev problem



## Vitamin (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

When I try to run the practice code from the boost python tutorial in Eclipse's PyDev environment , I get the following error


> ImportError: Shared object "libboost_python.so.1.52.0" not found, required by "libhelloext.



Despite including the path to that file in the environment variable _LD_LIBRARY_PATH_.
I also copied the _libboost_python.so.1.52.0_ file in the same working directory of my python program
Also I included the path to the file in Eclipse's Linked resources property field, same error

This is the tutorial code I'm using

```
char const* greet()
{
   return "hello, world";
}

#include <boost/python.hpp>

BOOST_PYTHON_MODULE(libhelloext)
{
    using namespace boost::python;
    def("greet", greet);
}
```


Eclipse code

```
import libhelloext

print hello.greet()
```

Tried this too

```
from libhelloext import *

print hello.greet()
```

Any suggestion? please


----------

